# Newbie with a question



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi All,  
I have been following this forum for a few weeks now and must say that the information available is staggering, having now made the leap and bought ourselves a 2009 Nuevo we are moving some of our kit from our caravan to the M/home ready for our first trip.

My first question is has someone fitted a reversing camera to a Nuevo and if so what is the best route for the cabling from the rear of the van to the cab :?: 

regards
Dave

PS not sure how this finished up in the Ford Cab area ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When you post a thread it's important to find the section that you want it to appear in and then open that forum before selecting post a new thread. Sadly no-one can move it except Nuke - the boss, and I will alert him to the fact that it needs moving.......

Sadly I cannot answer your specific question - but am sure someone will come along soon with the information you need. My one coment would be to avoid wireless linked reversing cameras - they are much less reliable and invariably drop the image due to interference at just the wrong time! Hard wired is much better and you may find the basic wiring is already there........

Dave


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Dave, 
Many thanks for the quick response and yes I have already decided to go the hard wired route.

Dave


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

On the other hand I have a wireless unit and find it adequate for reversing. I've wired it in so it can be on all the time if I want, but I have a switch so I can switch it off when I don't. I like using it for reversing as I can be sure theer are no kids, bollards, etc in my blind spot, but I don't like it for ordinary driving as the image is not good enough. Everything is 'distant' and I have no way of magnfiying the image, so I can't actually see what is driving behind me unless they're close to my bumper. 

It can be useful on motorways to make sure I'm passed vehicles before pulling back in, but then I don't get to overtake too often  

Of course it can very easily be wired through the reversing lights so it only comes on when reversing, but I do prefer to have the option to put it at any time, hence the reason mine is wired through a switch.

It's also not like a rearview mirror as having a screen switched on permanenetly can be distracting. This is something you get used to, but for me I prefer not to have it on when driving long distance, although it does have more use when driving through town traffic.

Although mine is wireless I do find the image is pretty stable, with only the occassional flicker, but my van is less than 6 mts long and maybe longer vans have more of a signal issue?

Where to run your wires is a difficult question to answer. When I wired mine (Peugeot) I tried to keep the wires within the van as much as possible, but the live feed to the rear (only required if want them permantly on) had to go out through a vent hole under the rear seats and cable-tied to the chassis to reach the rear. The only way to find the best route for your van is to just bite the bullet and work out a route.


----------

